# Goals of the New S-Series



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

It looks like the S-Series speakers have undergone an update and will include new tweeters, woofers and crossovers.

Just curious if any SVS reps would be interested in discussing the goals of the latest version of S-Series speakers and what improvements can be expected.

I also see a new S-Series bipole surround will be offered which is an interesting addition to the line!


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

I emailed SVS about the goals and performance of the new S-Series. Here is their reply:



> The STS-01 and SSS-01 were designed from scratch, since they were completely new models. The SBS-01, SCS-01, and SCS-01(M) models were redesigned for improvements utilizing the woofer and tweeter from the new models. Changes include increased thickness of all the panels for increased stiffness, ferrofluid for all tweeters to increase power handling and overall reliability, and a rubber dust cap to smooth the response in the stop band. Cabinet alignment of the original speakers (all models) was spot-on to the THX design guidelines, so that was left alone. Cabinet changes to SCS-01 involved placing the woofers on the cabinet centerline and fine-tuning the rear panel features. The SBS-01 has offset tweeters for smoother treble response while both drivers were placed a little higher on the baffle. The MDF grille was redesigned for smoother response. We raised the crossover point of both models to increase power handling and lower distortion from the tweeter. We also worked hard to voice the SPL flatter throughout the midrange. Amplitude accuracy was also improved. Current crossovers have about twice the components as the originals.
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, the S-series sounds better in that the voicing is richer and more realistic, and the treble is smoother and cleaner. Hope that helps!


----------

